# Faith Is Released Through Words



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I need everyone to keep me close in their prayers, I have been going through some trials right now.
Thanks FftS Team
Jdub


MATTHEW 17:20 NKJ
20 So Jesus said to them, "Because of your unbelief; for
assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith as a mustard seed,
you will say to this mountain, `Move from here to there,' and
it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you.

If you have faith -- you will do something -- according to
Jesus. You will speak!

Faith and authority are exercised through words. You must open
your mouth and speak in line with what God says.

All we receive from God must be received by faith. (See Romans
5:2 & Galatians 3:14.) So, you will only receive God's blessing
in line with the words you speak.

What you say is what you believe. Or, we could say, you believe
what you say.

If you want to know what someone truly believes, just listen to
what they say -- especially when they're under pressure. Then
the truth will come out.

MATTHEW 12:34-35 NKJ
34 "Brood of vipers! How can you, being evil, speak good
things? For out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks.
35 "A good man out of the good treasure of his heart brings
forth good things, and an evil man out of the evil treasure
brings forth evil things.

Your mouth speaks forth what is in your heart. So to bring
forth good things in your life, you need to speak good words.
To speak good words, they must first be put into your heart in
abundance. You know what that means. Get into the Bible and get
it into you.

With faith, nothing is impossible. My faith is put
into action by the words I speak. The words I speak are
determined by what I put into my inner being.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Keep the faith Jdub, we need you.


----------



## uncleray (May 28, 2005)

*Jdub, thanks.*

I also have some MAJOR concerns that have been laid at my feet and have been wrestling with this for a while. I have no idea why this has become my burden since I did not cause it but I do feel God is leading me in some way by this ordeal. Perhaps it's to strenghten my faith or to lead me to a new chapter in my life(which I prayed He would lead me to). I have no idea but I will follow where he leads.

Anyway your scripture about "faith the size of a mustard seed" was exactly what I questioned myself about last night so I think I know your struggle and will pray for you and hope all will keep me in their prayers as well.

God, I pray you will strengthen my faith. I pray you will help me to surrender my will to yours. I pray you will guide my thoughts and my words to be pleasing to you. I pray your will be done in my life and I shall live in fellowship with you all the days of my life and for eternity.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent for both of you, my friends. Stay strong!

"My plans for you are good and not evil, to give you a future and a hope." (Jeremiah 29:11)


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Jdub,

Use those trials as stepping stones to climb higher with God.

Believe it, say it, and be blessed.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Yet, there ARE many times that we feel we believe "something" and speak it, and never see many positive results. Many times, as soon as we speak what we feel, satan himself also hears these words, and right at that instance of speach, he slames our mind with maybe even the slightest thought of doubt. It is SO important that in order for us...and I am ALWAYS included in what I say to others, to have results as God desires, that we believe in our deepest soul...the very core of us, that God WILL meet our "request". "If we believe, and not doubt.........." Even the slightest bit can hinder our Father, Who is ALWAYS eager to bless us and meet that "need". 
Please, no one misunderstand me, because it happens to me often. I haven't reached the place where I am able to have that "perfect" faith in my life, but God has still been able to do some awesome things. Even IF we may have doubt cross our mind after believeing our request, we must keep holding on to God's Plan, and keep KNOWING that God is right in the middle of our storm. Like when Peter walked out of the boat, onto the water towards Jesus. The storm was a deadly storm, with great wind and waves to which they thought they were going to die. As long as Peter kept his eyes on Jesus, he was OK. As soon as Peter looked at the over head waves around him, which is the world of troubles around him....us.....he started sinking and getting caught up in that, and then he looked back into Jesus eyes and cried save me..and Jesus pulled Peter up, walked to the boat, got in...and by His Words, the storm was gone. No matter HOW tough the winds and waves of this life get...no matter what or who we may be faced with losing ...and no matter even when we don't feel like hanging on, keep confessing this.....God, I KNOW you are in control, and I know you are walking me through this storm, I love You and I desire to please You. and He WILL get you through quicker than you think or feel. The Bible tells us to be prepared, speak the Word, in season and out of season...meaning when we feel like it and when we don't. I am SO thankful God does not go by "feelings"..but by His Living Word !!! ..cause my feelings in certain times would surely destroy me. God said it...I believe it...that settles it !!! 
At a recent time in my marraige, my wife was driffting away from me, because I always have a scripture the Spirit brings to mind in ALL things, and I would speak them. One evening, my dear dad came to our house and told me, Harvey..you need to back off of being and acting so Godly and the words and all, or you may just lose your wife. Instantly I remembered when Peter spoke certain words to Jesus, that we would ALL speak...and Jesus said, Satan, get behind me> Well, I reminded my dad of that and it hit him hard. Then I told my dad, "Papa, I don't want to lose Mary at all...but if I am given a choice, and it will hurt me deeply, but I would HAVE to chose God over my wife...of who to "lose". Well, knowing that God hates marraiges splitting up, I felt in my heart, that if I had to make that choice, God would bring her back. Well, after all this that evening...the next day, putting it short....God softened my wife's heart...and our marraige is getting fresher and better each day it seems. So when faced in seeming hopeless "places"...remember that God has already prepared a path for us...we may not like what is going on...we may be very angry and not understnad things at all during the storms..but HOLD ON....keep you head above the water and keep looking into the eyes of Jesus. Even if our "anchor" drags, it hasn't broke loose. When we are weak, He is strong !!! Jeus is ALWAYS interceeding for you and me...24 hours a day...when the Father looks at you and I...He doesn't actually "see" us...He sees His son, standing between us and Him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GLORY to God for His tremendous Love for us !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

